# Please delete



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Which show?


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You can likely find the results either on AKC or going on Onofrio. In this case, I went on AKC and found that the super was Onofrio. The flatiron shows were on 6/1 and 6/2.

It takes a week for Onofrio to update results from the prior week, so might not be there for a few days.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Should you happen to want to know the winner again, it isn't always Onofrio who superintends. MBF has results same day typically. There are quite a few superintendents.


----------

